# Giving meaning to Winter Wonderland



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2018)

*Found some interesting pictures of ice and snow formations, all natural. Awe inspiring.   This first is a lighthouse on Lake Michigan. The others I found, I do not know where they are.

*


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Dec 20, 2018)

Brrrrrrrrr!   MUCH  too  cold  for  ME !


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2018)

Very pretty Marie....


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2018)

Lovely!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2018)

I found this from a cave in BC Canada, icicles up to 6 feet tall


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2018)

Isn’t Mother Nature exciting?
Never a dull moment.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 20, 2018)

Gotta love the ice and snow for their creativity











I no longer buy tinsel 











and

it makes the wood stove in the cabin just that much more comfy











there is a price to pay






still a bargain to me


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 20, 2018)

Iceland


----------



## Keesha (Dec 20, 2018)

Our house lights 

Winter Wonderland 

My girls playing in the snow 

Our Backyard 

Snowy owl we saw today


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## jujube (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm thoroughly enjoying the pictures......from the comfort of my dining room table, thank you...…  This thin Florida blood (more orange juice than blood, really) doesn't like the cold.


----------



## drifter (Dec 21, 2018)

Love this shot, Gary O'. A prized picturesqueness about it.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 21, 2018)

drifter said:


> Love this shot, Gary O'. A prized picturesqueness about it.
> View attachment 60614



That, sir, is very a very nice compliment, especially since you’re a photog, and I’m not

Thank you

Very much


----------



## drifter (Dec 22, 2018)

I'm about like you are Gary, point and shoot, but thanks.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 22, 2018)

drifter said:


> I'm about like you are Gary, point and shoot, but thanks.



Well, yer aim is good (I've seen yer stuff)


----------

